# West Bay area-3/22



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

Had a nice day fishing. Wind started blowing and the bite died off for a little while. Found some more fish but that was after the pic. Caught alot of throwbacks. Good day be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mike. Nice Slam!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report..wondering why so mad?...LOL


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh lord! There goes the neighborhood! Why don't you guys leave those fish alone and stick to hog killing!








GOOSE


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Man thats a good day !!!


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

DatDude said:


> Nice report..wondering why so mad?...LOL


 Would'nt you be mad too, If you had to take a picture with the Janet Jackson wanna-be on the left! Heh-Heh! Welcome aboard!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

scm said:


> Would'nt you be mad too, If you had to take a picture with the Janet Jackson wanna-be on the left! Heh-Heh! Welcome aboard!


Kuddos on the nipple slip!!!!!!!!!!LMAO!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

scm said:


> Would'nt you be mad too, If you had to take a picture with the Janet Jackson wanna-be on the left! Heh-Heh! Welcome aboard!


You know you like it...Steve. We just got done eatin some on the halfshell.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey neighbor: Welcome to the board... I recognize that spot, but can't make out the land mark in the background, HA! Glad you and partner did so well. Later:Bill


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks mighty good! And at least yall got more than I did today. I could only muster up one throwback flounder, but will give it another go tommorrow.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Test me*

OK.
Let me see if I got it figured out.
You got cajun shake on the 1st and third ones.

And lemon pepper on the 3rd and 4th ones.

The jalapenos are just added for astetics.

BTW
Was that Maty or Galveston???


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

me too if i can get any sleep. Janet just left to go start a new profile. He got banned awhile back.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

LMAO! Geez that figures!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

Mullet said:


> OK.
> Let me see if I got it figured out.
> You got cajun shake on the 1st and third ones.
> 
> ...


galveston duck comander seasoning


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

MadMike said:


> me too if i can get any sleep. Janet just left to go start a new profile. He got banned awhile back.


He can start a new profile if he got banned....thought that was against the rules?????


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

imagine what y'all coulda done had ya took a couple rod-n-reels with ya!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

MadMike said:


> me too if i can get any sleep. Janet just left to go start a new profile. He got banned awhile back.


 not ryan hes a good boy lol


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

scm said:


> Would'nt you be mad too, If you had to take a picture with the Janet Jackson wanna-be on the left! Heh-Heh! Welcome aboard!


THAT DUDES A STUD


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey whos that fat guy?


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

Snake said:


> Hey whos that fat guy?


Dude where you at? Can you even speak english anymore


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Cork.............................

Que honda? 

After 4 mounths Im finally tierd of all the cockfights, Billfish, and surfing down here in Mex. You probaly dont have a job so if your down Im planing on fishing for a week or two straight... 

Barham you too...

Nice catch!!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

ow Ill be home on the first of April


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

Snake said:


> Cork.............................
> 
> Que honda?
> 
> ...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

wat up snake? quantas novias traemos aya? mande mi una muy bonita??no? brad broke his leg again stuntriding a pitbike what a baboso! im down call me


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DBA said:


> THAT DUDES A STUD


 i know huh


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job,


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

BOY I TELL YOU WHAT!i give my griger the plugger book to hector, And now your acoming home ready,allright snake im here also ready to catch 1 morne.
daeno


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

looks good


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

this thread reminds me of highschool english class.



dbarham said:


> wat up snake? quantas novias traemos aya? mande mi una muy bonita??no? brad broke his leg again stuntriding a pitbike what a baboso! im down call me


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

high school, i the only one who got a diploma probably and i still cant spell.lol
Deano


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

deano5x said:


> high school, i the only one who got a diploma probably and i still cant spell.lol
> Deano


diploma.. dat be the saME AS A ged..this days..... you over achiever. luckbody


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

a ged a general education or a desency


----------



## Danny D. (Mar 23, 2008)

Whatever!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Danny D. said:


> Whatever!


 you found us danny


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you always madmike?


----------

